# Παρελθόν και παρόν;



## nickel (Feb 1, 2013)

Διάβασα την παρακάτω είδηση στο in.gr και προσπαθώ ακόμα να την επεξεργαστώ, να καταλάβω πού βρίσκεται το δίκιο (και στη συνέχεια τι σημαίνει «διασχηματισμός»). Κάντε κι εσείς μια προσπάθεια.

*Πλήγμα για το ελληνικό βιβλίο από δικαστική απόφαση υπέρ Ιταλών εκδοτών*

Κοινότοπες φράσεις όπως «Παρελθόν και Παρόν» ή «Τα μνημεία τότε και τώρα» ή «Τα μνημεία τώρα και τότε» ή «Τα μνημεία χθες και σήμερα» απαγορεύεται να χρησιμοποιούνται από ελληνικούς εκδοτικούς οίκους ως τίτλοι στα βιβλία τους σύμφωνα με απόφαση του Εφετείου.

Η υπ' αριθ. 5316/2012 απόφαση του Εφετείου Αθηνών προκάλεσε δυσάρεστη έκπληξη στο χώρο των εκδοτών της χώρας, καθώς παραχωρεί σε μία ιταλική εκδοτική εταιρεία το δικαίωμα χρήσης των φράσεων αυτών μαζί με το μονοπώλιο στη χρήση ενός τεχνικού συστήματος απεικόνισης μνημείων με διαφάνειες.

Η απόφαση βάφτισε το εν λόγω σύστημα διαφανειών ως «διασχηματισμό» των οδηγών της ιταλικής εταιρείας και απαγόρευσε στην ελληνική εταιρεία, τόσο τη χρήση του, όσο και τη χρήση των ανωτέρω κοινότυπων φράσεων, που παραπέμπουν στην αντιπαραβολή της αρχαιότητας με τη σύγχρονη κατάσταση των μνημείων.

Ο Σύνδεσμός Εκδοτών Βιβλίου (ΣΕΚΒ) κρούει τον κώδωνα του κινδύνου για το ελληνικό βιβλίο, επειδή η απαγόρευση αυτή έρχεται να επιβαρύνει την ελληνική εκδοτική αγορά, σε μία εποχή που η οξεία οικονομική κρίση έχει ήδη καταστροφικά αποτελέσματα στο χώρο.

Όπως σχολιάζει, «ένας Έλληνας δικαστής χορηγεί το μονοπώλιο σε μία ιταλική εταιρεία να εκμεταλλεύεται εκδοτικά τα αρχαία μνημεία της χώρας μας με αναπαράσταση αυτών με διαφάνειες, θεωρώντας ότι ένα τεχνικό - λειτουργικό χαρακτηριστικό, που αφορά τη δομή και την εσωτερική διαμόρφωση του εκδοτικού προϊόντος, έχει τέτοια διακριτική δύναμη που η χρήση του από περισσότερες επιχειρήσεις συνιστά αθέμιτο ανταγωνισμό. Και μάλιστα, αυτό συμβαίνει, όταν η χρήση διαφανειών εν γενεί στο χώρο του βιβλίου αποτελεί μία τεχνική μέθοδο γνωστή και ελεύθερη, τόσο στον ελληνικό όσο και στο διεθνή εκδοτικό κόσμο. Με τον τρόπο αυτό, δίδει το μονοπώλιο στη φερόμενη ως δικαιούχο της μεθόδου ιταλική εταιρεία να χρησιμοποιεί αποκλειστικά και μόνο εκείνη τη μέθοδο αυτή».

Με την απόφαση αυτή, καταλήγει ο ΣΕΚΒ, δημιουργείται μονοπώλιο υπέρ αλλοδαπών εταιρειών - δικαιούχων καθαρά τεχνικών μεθόδων - με συνέπεια να περιορίζεται ο ανταγωνισμός στις μεθόδους αυτές και ακόμη και σε κοινότοπες φράσεις όπως «Τα μνημεία τότε και τώρα», να εξοβελίζονται από την εκδοτική αγορά υγιείς Έλληνες ανταγωνιστές, για λόγους που ανάγονται σε τεχνικής φύσεως θέματα.​


----------



## Rogerios (Feb 1, 2013)

Δεν μπορούμε να πούμε τίποτε μέχρι να δούμε την απόφαση. Και την απόφαση αυτή δεν τη βρίσκω, είναι πολύ πιθανό να μην έχει καν καθαρογραφεί. Τέσπα, αναμένουμε...


----------



## SBE (Feb 1, 2013)

Eγώ καταλαβαίνω ότι ιταλικός εκδοτικός οίκος έχει σύστημα απεικόνισης αρχαίων μνημείων και εκδίδει βιβλία με τίτλους τότε και τώρα κλπ. 
Και ότι κάποιος ελληνικός εκδοτικός οίκος τους αντέγραψε χωρίς άδεια* κι αυτοί έκαναν μήνυση και πέτυχαν να κατοχυρώσουν τη μέθοδο απεικόνισης και τους τίτλους των βιβλίων. 

Μόνο που η ανακοίνωση έχει γραφτεί έτσι ώστε να βγαίνει το πιο πάνω μόνο διαβάζοντας ανάμεσα στις γραμμές. Και εννοείται ότι μπορεί να κατάλαβα λάθος. 


*Όπως συμβαίνει με πολλά προϊόντα, όχι μόνο βιβλία.


----------

